# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  سجيل من أشواق

## بنت خير الأديان

سجيل من أشواق 

كانت معركة لها طعمها الخاص .. قوم سُجَّذ .. دبروا مكيدة بليل أسود كسواد قلوبهم ثم أصبحوا وقالوا : عمود السحاب ، ظنوا أن هذا العمود الخَرِب سيفتك بحجارة السّجيل المباركة
حكموا على أنفسهم بالهلاك حين أطلقوا أول صاروخ على أرض غزّة الفِلَسطينية
هذا الصاروخ كان لعنة عليهم فقد أصاب الجعبري وما أدراك ما الجعبري !
إنه رجل من عالم آخر ، عبقرية فذة ، جهاد وإيمان وحذقة لسان
كان يقهرهم حيا وها هو يقهرهم ميتا ويكسر بتلاميذه عظامهم

انطلقت صواريخ العز ردا على الصهاينة تجاه أراضينا المحتلة لتحررها وتطهرها وتُعْلم غاصبيها أن أرضنا محرمة عليهم
وأن زمان الضعف ولّى ، وأن الجيش الذي اشتبكوا معه لا قِبَل لهم به
صاروخ تلو الآخر يهوي على رؤوسهم ، قتيل هنا وجريح هناك 
وفئران كثيرة تختبئ في " الصرف الصحي " بعد أن دب الرعب في قلوبها

أرسلت مع سجيل الحجارة سجيل أشواق وحملته رسائل من القلب للقلب ..

ذهب أحدها إلى تل الربيع وصدم الغاصبين هناك ، تل الربيع التي لم يجرؤ شعب أن يطلق رصاصة فيها بَلْه صاروخ !
أخبرته أن يقول لها أن الربيع عائد إليك ليخلصك من خريف دام أربعة وستين عاما
ربيع يحمل نسمات أهلك العائدين ، يحمل بشريات الطهر من الغاصبين والخلاص منهم 
يقول لك يا تل الربيع لا تحتفلي بقدوم الربيع حتى يرجع إليك أحبابك وها هم في الطريق فارتقبي
وحين يصلون سيغرسون فيك زهورا بعدد الغاصبين الذين وطئوا أرضك لتزيل كل زهرة أثر نجاسة واحد منهم 

وحين قصد آخر بيت المقدس حملته أمانة وقلت له سلم لي على قدسي واسجد على ترابها وابعث بتحايا قلبي لأقصاها 
أخبره أن الشوق إليه يقتلني وأن عدتي من الصبر لا تكاد تسعفني 
أهوي في الطريق مرة ، أقف ثم أتعثر ، تؤلمني جراحات سقوطي المتكرر
لكن جرح البعد أعمق وقد غار في الصدر ويكاد يفتك بقلبي
أخبره أن كل قطرة من دمي تبعث إليه بعطر يفوح في باحاته 
وأن جبيني يتوق أن يتعفر بترابه وأن أنفي في شوق لغبار خيله

ولما توجه إلى يِبْنا ، حبيبة القلب والفؤاد قلت له : أما هذه فقبل لي وجنتيها وخذ لها من نبض الفؤاد نبضة تطرب مسامعها
ستخبرها النبضة عن جزء مما يحتويه فؤادي
ستخبرها أن عشق قيس لليلى كل سنين عمره لا يساوي عشقي لها لحظة ، وأن مهرها الروح وليس سوى الروح لها أرضى
وستخبرها أن في العروق دمًا يِبْناويًّا قُحًا
وستقول أني إليها عائدة ولم أنس العهد وأن كلماتها لازالت ترن في أذني : عودوا إليّ فقد سئمت الانتظار ...
أخبرها أن وحدتها ووحشتها لن تطول 
قولي لها أن كل هواء أستنشقه سوى هوائها يخنقني
وكل مطر يهطل عليّ سوى مطرها يحرقني
قولي أنك نبضة واحدة فما بال يِبْنا بسبعين خَفقة تخفِق باسمها كل دقيقة !
ثم احمل لها اعتذاري وقدمه حاني الرأس لأني حملت لها ألف وردة كل وردة ذبلت من حرارة يد تشتاق لوردك

انقل لها تنهيدة مفارق 
وستكفيك التنهيدة ألف ألف سطر ...

----------

